# Removing Router Base



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey guys, i have a Black and Decker RP200 router. I want to buy a circle cutting jig but for the life of me, i can't figure out how to unscrew the base. It is like a star screw, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

xman111 said:


> Hey guys, i have a Black and Decker RP200 router. I want to buy a circle cutting jig but for the life of me, i can't figure out how to unscrew the base. It is like a star screw, any help would be much appreciated.


try a torx #15 or 20...

http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/torx-screwdriver-set


----------



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks my friend, it was a #20 Torx.. Don't know what I was thinking.. thanks again, saved me a bunch of frustration!!!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Given the multitude of driver types, it's a good idea to get a "security driver bit set". Has lots of different driver types. For a few bucks, you will never be shut out.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Given the multitude of driver types, it's a good idea to get a "security driver bit set". Has lots of different driver types. For a few bucks, you will never be shut out.


I have done that, and know What? I still run across situations where I don't have the right bit. I used to have 2 screwdrivers a flat and a phillips, now I have a Drawer full of different styles, and they keep coming out with more. :grin:
I have to laugh, the selfdriving outdoors screws come with a bit in the package, and then you grab a next sized longer one and WALLA!!!, you have to change bits to drive that one screw.:blink:

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have done that, and know What? I still run across situations where I don't have the right bit. I used to have 2 screwdrivers a flat and a phillips, now I have a Drawer full of different styles, and they keep coming out with more. :grin:
> I have to laugh, the selfdriving outdoors screws come with a bit in the package, and then you grab a next sized longer one and WALLA!!!, you have to change bits to drive that one screw.:blink:
> 
> Herb


It gets frustrating sometimes, doesn't it. I recently bought some new screws and had to try three square drive bits before I found the right one.


----------



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

thank. again guys. now to decide if I buy the circle jig or try to make one


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have done that, and know What? I still run across situations where I don't have the right bit. I used to have 2 screwdrivers a flat and a phillips, now I have a Drawer full of different styles, and they keep coming out with more. :grin:
> I have to laugh, the selfdriving outdoors screws come with a bit in the package, and then you grab a next sized longer one and WALLA!!!, you have to change bits to drive that one screw.:blink:
> 
> Herb


well to tell the truth, I have been shut out because a cheapo HF bit didn't last that long. Nothing worse than a round shoulder square drive bit when your trying to drive that last screw. So I bought a set of 5 square drive bits and solved that problem. Next box of screws I bought? Spax with their torx drive. I've been trying to stick to square drive, though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> well to tell the truth, I have been shut out because a cheapo HF bit didn't last that long. Nothing worse than a round shoulder square drive bit when your trying to drive that last screw. So I bought a set of 5 square drive bits and solved that problem. Next box of screws I bought? Spax with their torx drive. I've been trying to stick to square drive, though.


Yeah, thats the one Spax! It is a great bit ,but it really holds but they have different sizes. Not many other screws use the same system.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just switch to the impact driver Robertson bits; Man, what an improvement!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought an enclosed trailer last year and all the screws inside and out are torx. None of my torx set fit. I figured they must be metric. I sent a text to the seller asking what size torx they were and he replied to just use a #2 square bit on them. Worked perfectly. Might try that in a pinch if you have nothing else that fits.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

xman111 said:


> thank. again guys. now to decide if I buy the circle jig or try to make one


Make one it couldn't be easier. A simple one would take 10 minutes a fancy one 30 minutes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's no big deal in making a router circle jig, many members have posted shots of the one that they've made. Here iare a couple of shots of mine to add to the list, this one and it's predecessor are INFINITELY variable within it's design range whereas many designs go up in small fixed increments. Both are designed for Makita routers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

xman111 said:


> thank. again guys. now to decide if I buy the circle jig or try to make one


I'm partial to Jasper...
reliable...
accurate...
and best of all, repeatability...

http://jaspertools.com/


----------



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

I was going to buy the Jasper one, since I live in Canada, it will be about $50 and a bit of a hassle. Those ones you guys make are awesome, not sure i have the skills to do it. I am just building a subwoofer and only need a 4 inch hole and a 11.5 inch hole then I doubt i would use it again


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bend over, Canada...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Bend over, Canada...


oh man Dan...

plan ''B''...
Universal Circle Jig - Lee Valley Tools

plan ''C''...
RA1054 Deluxe Router Guide | Bosch Power Tools

plan ''D''....
make your own...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have almost completely changed over to Spax screws with the Torx drive. I have a small collection of those "Free" bits! Still use the square drive for pocket screws.

Speaking of screwdrivers...I bought one a year or two ago at the nig blue box store. I love it. Ratcheting, fat handle :surprise: and a set of driver bits. wife really likes it.

And the price was right.

Dang, now I can't find it in their online website.


----------



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks for the links guys.. What a great forum.. Thanks for helping a new guy out, very cool! Oh and luckily, i live 1/2 hour from the US border and have a place I can send my stuff to so it isn't too bad. We can't get anything up here, and when we do, it's double the price, 1/10 of the selection.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Xman; if you have a moment you might fill out a little info about yourself in the 'Profile'. It helps other members address your questions appropriately.
For example, your _existing_ profile says you're in the US... (?)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Xman; if you have a moment you might fill out a little info about yourself in the 'Profile'. It helps other members address your questions appropriately.
> For example, your _existing_ profile says you're in the US... (?)


Will help the border people track you down too to collect the duties.:grin:

Herb


----------



## xman111 (Jun 26, 2015)

I declare EVERYTHING


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I was just joking.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

have you declared Rick???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I declare Rick can be quite funny at times. :laugh2:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> I declare Rick can be quite funny at times. :laugh2:


Funny 'ha-ha' or the other kind?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Amusing Dan.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have to deal with a Snake eyes fastener there is no need to buy the special bits, snap ring pliers work just fine.


----------

